# One Lug Racing



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We have moved to a new, bigger location. It is about 5 miles south of the old place. This is a great indoor carpet track with indoor pitting and hobby shop. 

One Lug Racing
5370 hwy 431
Albertville AL 35950 

(256) 660-0701

www.onelugracing.com- be up in a few weeks

The first race will be Saturday, January 8 starting at 1pm. This will be an onroad race with $15 entry fee and $5 additional class.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Febuary 5 Onroad race results:

Brp
1st Nick
2nd Bradley
3rd Eric

Touring
1st Stuart
2nd Nick
3rd Troy

Had a good turnout Saturday and interest is growing! Thanks to all for racing and spreading the word. 

Next race is Febuary 19 starting at 1pm.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Great racing Saturday! Big turnout of BRP's at this one. Hope more of the Touring guys make the next one and fight to make the A-main. 


Results 2/19/2011

Touring

1st Nick
2nd Troy
3rd Brent


BRP Stock

1st Nick
2nd Bradley
3rd Eric


BRP Open

1st Eric
2nd Nick
3rd Lowell


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looking to have a Money race April 9th. 

We will run oval and onroad. Wanting to see if this date works foe everyone?


----------



## scblazen (Sep 29, 2010)

Great time sat. Great racing . Come down an check it out .


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Website is working and I will be adding more as we go. Work in Progress. 


www.onelugracing.com


----------



## BhamBrent (Feb 12, 2005)

Here's a photo of the track.:wave:


----------



## scblazen (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Brent. Had a great time this weekend . the TC , Mini's an BRP racing is growing . come check us out


----------

